
Hydra: Run your own Identity and Access Management service - nnutter
https://blog.gopheracademy.com/advent-2015/hydra-auth/
======
reitanqild
Adding a TLDR since this post seems very interesting but is already below
halfway to the bottom:

"This article introduces Hydra, the open source micro service alternative to
proprietary authorization solutions. It will take you less than five minutes
to start up a OAuth2 provider and gain access to a rich features set,
including access control and identity management."

